# here is a bunch of bbq sauce recipes



## krusher (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont know if you guys have ever checked out this site, but I love it , everytime I do a search and they pop up , I know it is going to have alot of good stuff.

hope you like it, have a good day
http://bbq.about.com/od/barbecuesauc...d_of_sauce.htm


----------



## bassman (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Some good sounding recipes there.


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## babyback (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of good sounding recipes. Gonna have to try some.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 20, 2008)

Great site Krusher , thanks for posting it !


----------



## ima tryin (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Krusher. Put it on my favorites.


----------



## teeotee (Aug 20, 2008)

I use this site a lot for all kinds of recipes. Especially them evenings when i have say, some chicken breast or 1lb ground beef and no idea what to do with it. Always find something interesting on there.


----------



## solar (Aug 20, 2008)

I too have saved this link to my favorites, Thanks krusher.


----------

